# Almost a Classic



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

'88 E30 M3 with 37,555 miles.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Nice! But what's the deal with the 'M Drool?'


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Nice! But what's the deal with the 'M Drool?'


Huh? Front spoiler maybe?

1st owner attended the Skip Barber Advance Driving School back in the day and they gave him some of the M tape they used to put on their cars.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Its already a classic... :thumbup:


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

got any interior shots?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Sean said:


> Huh? Front spoiler maybe?
> 
> 1st owner attended the Skip Barber Advance Driving School back in the day and they gave him some of the M tape they used to put on their cars.


Yeah, on the front spoiler. The stripes don't continue up onto the body, so it looks like 'drool' or Michael Jordan's tongue.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> got any interior shots?


Enjoy!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

More pics...


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

It has the red interior too! Excellent. That really is a lovely example of an E30 M3 - congratulations!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

gojira-san said:


> It has the red interior too! Excellent. That really is a lovely example of an E30 M3 - congratulations!


Yeah, I don't think I've ever seen a white/red one before.


----------



## Player (Dec 4, 2003)

Beautiful!

Sell it to me please.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Few more pics...


----------



## THEOLDMAN (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup: Really Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

That car is a classic not almost


----------

